# Nub guesses please - UPDATE! Its a.......



## corgankidd

My ultrasound tech said this was a tricky one. She said according to the angle she would guess girl but because of the size she thinks boy. What's your guesses?
 



Attached Files:







Capture _2016-04-04-16-18-46.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## corgankidd

Full body
 



Attached Files:







0404161346(1)(1).jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to say :pink: too. The baby I'm carrying now is a girl and her nub looked pretty big too at 11/12 weeks. By 15/16 weeks she was definitely all girl!


----------



## corgankidd

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## campn

I also say girl! The nub shouldn't be different sizes for girl or boy yet :)


----------



## corgankidd

2 more days until my gender scan! :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Slight boy lean. I would say she's right, angle looks pretty girly but the shortness could indicate boy, boys usually do tend to be shorter than girls. I say boy cause there be stacking in picture 2 but I do think the techs right and its tricky :)


----------



## karlilay

Girl :)


----------



## Avo82

Girl x


----------



## Kiki1993

Girl


----------



## Dolly nurse

Girl


----------



## FayDanielle

Agreeing with girl! x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think girl too!!


----------



## corgankidd

Thank you all for your guesses. I'm so excited t see a majority of you are thinking girly!! Really hoping that this is my daughter! <3<3


----------



## Jox

I think girl too. Did u have ur scan today? X


----------



## corgankidd

It's a girl!!! <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1460512513546.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations!! Can they tell you for sure at this stage? I only ask because I will be around the same stage as you when I have my hospital scan later this month! They have always said to me at dating scans that they can't say for sure and have had to wait till 20 weeks scan (unless booking a scan at 16 weeks) but now I'm wondering if I might be able to find out at my next scan!! (Though we are considering having a surprise this time) xx


----------



## corgankidd

Yep the place I went to specializes in early gender identification. They looked at the nub and the potty shot and there was no doubt at all!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How amazing to find out so early! Mine will be NHS in the uk not private so maybe they will say they can't tell xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## campn

Woohoo!!! Congratulations! So glad you get your girl! :)


----------

